# Ebay Kegerators



## Wort Pig (20/11/11)

Hi All,

Am looking at buying a new kegerator on ebay.
The two tap kegerator that Pinnacle Wholesalers sell in Ballarat looks quite good for the price.
Would like to ask the good folks of the forum if they have any experiences, good or bad with the units and sellers operating on ebay?
Any help would be appreciated!

Regards,

Wort Pig


----------



## tones0606 (20/11/11)

Wort Pig said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Am looking at buying a new kegerator on ebay.
> The two tap kegerator that Pinnacle Wholesalers sell in Ballarat looks quite good for the price.
> ...



I have been using mine for about 1 year now and havn't had any problems.
It's a great setup for anyone starting. 
There's lots of people who drill through fridges and freezers but if your after a plug and play setup then this is it.


----------



## benno1973 (20/11/11)

Almost plug and play. You do have to assemble the font etc, but it's all there. You will take some skin off your knuckles trying to get the taps fitted to the font, but they are pretty good kegerators. I've had mine 2 years, and it hasn't failed yet, apart from a tap breaking last week.

Check out this thread...


----------



## Wort Pig (20/11/11)

Kaiser Soze said:


> Almost plug and play. You do have to assemble the font etc, but it's all there. You will take some skin off your knuckles trying to get the taps fitted to the font, but they are pretty good kegerators. I've had mine 2 years, and it hasn't failed yet, apart from a tap breaking last week.
> 
> Check out this thread...



Thanks for the old link! Much appreciated.

Regards,

Pig


----------



## CosmicBertie (21/11/11)

How much are they on eBay?

I know that when I was getting my setup together, after pricing up the kegerator, kegs and gas bottle it was pretty much the same price as going to G+G and asking them for a discount for the whole package (actually, I think it was cheaper). At least I knew where they'd come from and also had a phone number to call just in case.


----------



## loikar (21/11/11)

Better Still, read this one: http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...showtopic=58123

Seriously, call Ross before you decide on anything and let him know what you're after.

Cheers,

BF


----------



## komodo (21/11/11)

usually save about $100 compared to instore - IMO $100 well spent. 
I buy a lot online but I think for $100 on a kegerator when your going to get support from a real store...


----------



## CosmicBertie (21/11/11)

Komodo said:


> usually save about $100 compared to instore - IMO $100 well spent.
> I buy a lot online but I think for $100 on a kegerator when your going to get support from a real store...




I agree. I'm a great advocate for online shopping, however there are some things which need to be bought at a bricks and mortar store.


----------



## ekul (21/11/11)

this ebay kegerator is $250 with free delivery! I've really wanted a house keg fridge, so annoying having to walk downstairs ever time i want to have a beer.

forgot to add the link http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Dual-Double-Tap...=item19cafbccb8


----------



## stl (21/11/11)

ekul said:


> this ebay kegerator is $250 with free delivery! I've really wanted a house keg fridge, so annoying having to walk downstairs ever time i want to have a beer.



Mmm, a price too good to be true, a brand spanking new eBay seller (signed up today!) with zero feedback... reckon you could just ask a real store to beat that price?


----------



## Matt89 (21/11/11)

i saw the same thing, new ebayer usually means dodgy and of course narre warren....lol


----------



## Wimmig (21/11/11)

ekul said:


> this ebay kegerator is $250 with free delivery! I've really wanted a house keg fridge, so annoying having to walk downstairs ever time i want to have a beer.
> 
> forgot to add the link http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Dual-Double-Tap...=item19cafbccb8



Hmm

too good to be true is the thought here. Though, they accept paypal.


----------



## scotsdalebrewery (21/11/11)

Nearly tempted. Sent a message asking if I can C.O.D. At least I can check it out first. Might just be worth shelling out the extra coin.


----------



## Hippy (21/11/11)

Don't forget the CO2 regulator included as well!
What next free kegs?


----------



## scotsdalebrewery (21/11/11)

I think it also includes a free set of steak knives!


----------



## crazyhorse (21/11/11)

5 sold today........


----------



## The Scientist (23/11/11)

I bought one just to make sure it was a scam, I'll post my experience. Hope PayPal will refund my stupidity h34r:


----------



## scotsdalebrewery (23/11/11)

I got one too. Hope it ain't a scam but prepared for the worst.


----------



## scotsdalebrewery (24/11/11)

Get ready scientist, this ones a dud. Item was deleted today.


----------



## arty (24/11/11)

I also brought one but haven't paid as yet and this is the message I got.


This user is no longer registered on eBay.


3draws


----------



## Maheel (25/11/11)

wow they are back again....

2 sold 

whos buying  lol
thinking i might buy 8 and see what happens when i dont pay.....

http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Dual-Double-Tap...=item2c60ff684c


----------



## sp0rk (25/11/11)

It's most definitely a rip off
they've copied the ad straight from beerspiritsdirect1's page


----------



## Maheel (25/11/11)

yeah well some guy called drinkbeerallday just bought the last 7 ? h34r:


----------



## Malted (25/11/11)

Maheel said:


> yeah well some guy called drinkbeerallday just bought the last 7 ? h34r:




Sounds fishy Maheel.
(1) The seller is new and has not sold anything before
(2) The buyer of the 7 is new and has not bought anything before
(3) The buyer ID shows up as a***e
(4) drinkbeerallday is not #3 above
(5) As Sp0rk says - he is not beerspirits direct but used their advertisement
(6) I hope you used paypal to pay, so you can hit them up for a refund when he does a runner with your cash.


----------



## The Scientist (28/11/11)

I submitted my claim for refund through Paypal, its just funny that this person has 30 days in which they can continue to do this till ebay/paypal do anything. I wonder how much money they can wrought off the system in that time. Also what kind of low life scams home brewers, don't they know we are a bunch of tight asses.


----------



## mxd (28/11/11)

don't forget if they got the $ out of paypal quick enough you get nothing.


----------



## The Scientist (28/11/11)

mxd said:


> don't forget if they got the $ out of paypal quick enough you get nothing.



From Paypal:

When you pay with PayPal on any website, we can help recover your money (for purchases less than $20,000 AUD) through our Buyer Protection Policy if you are eligible and:
your item doesn't reach you
your item is significantly different to the seller's description.

What must I to do to be protected?
If you don't receive an item you've purchased or the item is significantly not as described, you could be eligible for PayPal's Buyer Protection. Here are some of the things you need to be eligible:
Buy physical items that can be shipped (the policy excludes vehicles such as cars, caravans and boats).
Pay for your item with PayPal at an appropriate checkout. During the checkout process, you'll be advised if the checkout is eligible for Buyer Protection.
Pay for your item in a single payment. Items purchased with multiple payments (like a deposit followed by a final payment) don't qualify.
Raise a dispute within 45 days of payment. You will need a PayPal account to do this. You can sign up for one at the same time as lodging your dispute.


----------



## stux (28/11/11)

Nice to know that PayPal/Ebay will actually get the police involved...

I remember getting scammed by a kid in melbourne selling non-existant mobile phones on ebay.

Detective was all like "this kids an idiot. so many mistakes"

and then I received more than my money back and a grovelling letter from the kid and his lawyers


----------



## Maheel (28/11/11)

Maheel said:


> yeah well some guy called drinkbeerallday just bought the last 7 ? h34r:



lucky drinkbeerallday never paid (so he tells me).....


----------



## Maheel (4/12/11)

http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Dual-Double-Tap...=item2eb9b6f7d6

scumbag scammers are trying to rip off xmas money i reckon

i think drinkbeerallday may soon run out of virtual keggerator storage space as he's considering buying 10 more..... so he tells me...


----------



## scotsdalebrewery (6/12/11)

Got the 2 fiddy deposited back into my paypal acc today. Sent emails to Ebay and Paypal to get the result. Was easier than I expected!


----------

